# PCD 10/22/08 - better late than never...



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, I know. My PCD was over a month ago. But I wanted to post and thank Donnie and Jonathan for doing their jobs so well. What a great time - and as this is my first Bimmer, it was the perfect way to get reintroduced to BMW after coming back from European delivery. A good friend who lives in Greenville took a day off work to join me. The weather was perfect. 

The ABS course and skidpad really give you an appreciation of the car's safety systems, and a much better idea of what it feels like to be at the limit of adhesion. In my past vehicles, I've only felt the limits of adhesion right before something "less than ideal" happened. This was a much more enjoyable experience!

My favorite part of the morning was the slalom. I'd never driven on any sort of track before, and Donnie did a great job instructing us before and during our slalom runs. It was such a blast to experience a 335i on the track, and really satisfying to see how much our driving could improve after even just a few runs with appropriate feedback from experts.

The plant tour was a great contrast to Munich's factory. They just have so much more room for everything at the SC plant - probably more typical of the newer American factories. The "packaging" of robots and production lines in such a limited space in Munich made you appreciate the designers of the infrastructure as much as those of the cars themselves. It was fun to drive the X5s/X3s up on the front lawn of the factory prior to the tour.

The off-road course showed off the X5's abilities well, but the hot lap with Donnie in the M5 was a highlight of the day. I would love to drive that well -- that effortlessly -- but I'm still a work in progress. I can't wait to have the time to schedule a one day M school and learn more from this great group of instructors.

My 335i was redelivered in pristine condition, safety triangle mount & Euro plates intact in the trunk. The Austrian vignette was intact on the windshield too, until it was removed by my state inspector the next week. There were 4 of us taking delivery that day, including fellow 'Fester BeerMeMore, whose sweet '08 M3 was parked outside next to my car.

So, thanks again to Donnie & Jonathan and the other staff at the Performance Center. Besides their expertise, they were sincerely interested in us as individuals and are great ambassadors for the company. A job well done. Looking forward to my next trip down.


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

*Postscript*

about 2 weeks after getting back home from PCD, I got the dreaded "flat" rear RFT while driving on a bridge not far from home. First flat tire in 9 years. Naturally, it was a 1 inch gash in the tread that was unrepairable. Thankfully, thanks to other forum members, I had purchased aftermarket tire/wheel insurance from Paragon a few weeks before redelivery. They're still working on the claim, but I'm assured I'll get a reimbursement check soon.

The guy at my local RFT-certified Firestone had the tire in stock, and commented on how great my car looked -- and oh yeah, how it was "too bad" the totaled tire still had 12/32 of tread.:wahwah:


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

Looks good!! Enjoy man


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats! Hope the tire warranty will take care of you now with the flat and any future claims!


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks, me too.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharring :thumbup: I'm glad you had a great time. It was a pleasure meeting you.

Enjoy your BMW :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the write-up! You guys were awesome, and I look forward to your return to a M School.

All the best,
Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm glad everything came together so well..enjoy your ride !


----------

